# My heart is breaking



## pinkfloyd (Jun 5, 2011)

To my baby Felix (Fe).

Today you were taken from me without warning.
I love and miss you with all my heart.

You were the most warm an loving cat in the world. You sat on the wall all day watching the world go by.
From today my baby you will sit at rainbow bridge and watch.

I love and miss you, but will always remember you.









RIP Felix


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Rest in peace Felix x


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Felix, run free little one x


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. we lost our eldest yorkie a month ago so we know how it feels. Rest in peace Fe xx


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

RIP Felix xx


----------



## pinkfloyd (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for your sympathy.

I am up in the air at the moment.


----------



## Tillabrador (Oct 22, 2011)

RIP Felix


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Thinking of you R.I.P. Little felix god bless you x


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss pink
R.I.P Felix


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Such sad news, so very sorry that you have lost Felix. Run free little one. xxx


----------



## petsqueak (Oct 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss : RIP Felix


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

no words will make you feel beter yet ...but that day will come ....
my hart goes out to you and felix ......


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Felix.
My thoughts are with you.

R.I.P Felix and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Run free at the bridge little one.

Another Angel whose looking over us xxx

(((hugs)))


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I so sorry for your loss.

God bless Felix. RIP.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

pinkfloyd said:


> To my baby Felix (Fe).
> 
> Today you were taken from me without warning.
> I love and miss you with all my heart.
> ...


I'm sorry, but given that you obviously have so much love to give perhaps you should think about getting another kitten in a month or two, I'm sure Felix wouldn't be anything other than pleased for you. God bless.. Pete.


----------

